# Lacewing, 1:1



## Johann Schutte (Jul 5, 2016)

Canon 70d, MP-E65.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 5, 2016)

Really nicely done!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 6, 2016)

Cool shot.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 6, 2016)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baturn (Jul 6, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 7, 2016)

Neat! I love the reflection. Very nicely captured!


----------



## goooner (Jul 7, 2016)

Great capture.


----------



## davholla (Jul 18, 2016)

Very nice, how did you get it to stay still?


----------



## Johann Schutte (Jul 18, 2016)

davholla said:


> Very nice, how did you get it to stay still?



Hi

I use a small transparent plastic container that I put over the subject. It moves around inside and occasionally comes to a standstill/rest on the plate (black acrylic material), at which point I (very gently) remove the container, and take the opportunity to fire off a few shots. As soon as it starts moving, I put the container back. I found this one in my house, and released it after about 15 minutes/20 shots. Many insects will settle down after a few minutes, allowing you to take the shot.


----------

